# Homecoming; IG with LOTS more to follow!



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, having just finished general assembly on my first squad, I thought I might just as well start a project log for my army. 
This log will be about my short story's main protagonist: Aradeus Sturm, a veteran Watchmaster of the Lehr 143rd Heavy Infantry. Plan is to build the tanks and Mechanized Infantry of the 130th Armoured and the foot troops (Sturm's platoon) in this log, and start another one for the 1st Stormjumpers later on. Yeah I know, I'm full of plans. I suppose I'm lucky I've got the money for it (I'm gonna need it, 'cause all infantry's going to be getting rebreathers and FW equipment).

I'm trying to theme them kind of like WW2 Germany (hence the StuG), but keep them a bit high-tech at the same time. I'm going to include a lot of foot troops, but they're going to be the best of the best.
The 130th Armoured are ten Armoured Companies, the tenth Company consisting entirely of Jagdpanther Destroyers, plus one Mech. Inf. Company.
Standard Panther weapons outfit: Battlecannon, hull-mounted PaK M41 (lascannon), pintle heavy stubber.
Königstiger weapons outfit: Vanquisher cannon, hull-mounted heavy bolter, pintle storm bolter.

Here is an outline of the 1st Company:
Colonel Karl Von Ludendorff & Adjutant ... 101 Königstiger Befehlspanzer “Pride of Munster”	225
w/storm bolter
Commissar Dieter Norium Panther Punisher “Crucifier” w/PaK M41 250

Sword Squadron
Lieutenant ... 111 Panther Battle Tank “Red Helga” w/stubber  225
Watchmaster Esther Mortenburg 112 Panther Battle Tank “Black Lady” w/stubber 190
Watchmaster Heinrich Endoran 113 Panther Executioner “Damrudd” w/PaK 215

Hammer Squadron 
Lieutenant Max Wiebern 121 Panther Battle Tank “Crusher” w/stubber 225
Watchmaster Brun Hegh 123 Panther Battle Tank “Always Ready” w/stubber 190
Watchmaster HansBrenner 123 Panther Exterminator “Liberation” w/PaK, flamers	200

Shield Squadron
Lieutenant Tom Angir 131 Panther Battle Tank “Word of Angir” w/stubber	225
Watchmaster Rintus Henh 132 Panther Battle Tank “Sophie” w/stubber 190
Watchmaster Cargus Malro 133 Panther Exterminator “Bloodhound” w/PaK, bolters200

Reconnaissance Section: 
Watchmaster Viktor Fuerm 1*1 StuG IV “Big P” w/PaK M41 190
_Corporal Aron Hermun 1*2 StuG IV “Stormboy” w/autocannon_
Corporal Morad Hermun 1*3 StuG IV “Thunderboy” w/autocannon

2335 points total (for those who want to know)









Guardsman of the 143rd Heavy Infantry


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That's pretty sweet, man! I like the guardsman, you used the Forge World respirator conversion kit, didn't you? And is that one of those 99 cent tanks I see on the background? I used one of those too for my battlefield terrain. :laugh:


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

What's a 99 cent tank, if I may ask? Sounds interesting.
This is a 1/48 Tamiya StuG III Ausf. G..


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry if it offended you, reading back my post, it does sound a bit offending. It's just a tank I saw at the 99 cent Store that looked just like the one in your picture, but maybe with less quality than the one you've got there.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

No offense, the picture was a bit blurry. Thanks for the tip though!

And now: new recruits!


















*Signals Officer Schirtz, Delta Squad*









*Signals Officer Schirtz, Delta Squad*









*Flamer Trooper of delta Squad*









*Grenade Launcher of Beta Squad*









*Supply Officer of 16th Platoon*









*Gamma Squad disembarks from a Rhino*


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, using the rhino is interesting., but im geussing your goin to put a pred turret on it with auto cannon?

i think it would be effective like that. and i can see ig using space marine vehicles too.

also, have you got a paint scheme sorted for these guys? if theyre german based why not a dark grenn/grey uniform with black boots/helm/gun and details picked out in silver/gold.

but if not grey why not the tan colour they had on earlier uniforms. 

and also black trench coats like the officers for commisars, and sergens?

ive got too many questions, but are they going to be city fight based?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

One thing you have to do, big time, is get rid of the mold lines on the models. No matter how great a paint job you do, the mold lines will ruin it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

so what you got planned for the Rhino since you modeled it with open turret ring, maybe a Panzer turret to stick with the WWII theme and use it as a counts as autocannon, or swap the muzzle break for a lascannon/multilaser muzzle and have it as a Multilaser


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK I agree with Wraith, get rid of the mold lines, second drill out the smoke stacks and the gun barrels. Does ot take a huge investment of time and will make your pieces look so much better. I like the scarfs so far and am intrested in watching your army grow!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Is it the perpspective or does that Stug look a touch small? maybe its me?. I was very interested in doing a new Guard army with 1/48 Historical tanks. Could you take a picture of them next to each other so I can compare the sizes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Trigger said:


> Is it the perpspective or does that Stug look a touch small?


you have to remember WWII vehicles weren't all giant lumbering behemoths, the stug was only 6.85 m long, the rhino should actually be 6.6 m, but its GW scaled so.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Woah, slow down with the questions!

I'll take off the mold lines once the GS is dry.

Dirty-dog: the paint scheme will be the grey fatigues you mentioned, the armor will be black, and all iconography brass/gold. Here's a couple of pics, by Sniper: http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177772

And yes, they're urban combat troops. Question: do the COD rules change a lot about gear or force organistion? I might buy the book soon, and I don't wanna make mistakes, ruleswise.

Stella: I hadn't thought of a WW2 turret yet, good idea. My initial plan was to use razorbacks, 'cause they'll all have heavy bolters.

Djinn24: I don't have a drill for that, where can I get them?

Trigger: I'll post some comparison shot next update.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

cool, sounds like a good solid army scheme.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Time for an update, plus I'll post the fluff first for the people who like fluff (like meself):

_After having crushed a major heretic incursion in the nearby system of Munichus, the Imperial forces were called back to their homeplanet Lehr by a distress call. From what little the message contained, they understood that the planet was largely under the control of Chaos. 
Ignatio Johnus, a former priest at the planet's largest cathedrals, had lured the population into worshipping the gods of Chaos. How he managed that remains a mystery.

Upon nearing Lehr, the Imperial fleet was attacked by heretic spacecraft of an unknown type. The attack was repelled, with only few losses. 
Contact was established with remaining friendly forces on the surface, and the Fleet Commander designated landing areas. These were planned so that an offensive to retake important strategical points could be retaken. Fortresses, large cities and railway stations were all objectives on the campaign list. 
The bulk of the fleet's infantry companies were deployed in the largely urban environment of the continent of Nurmandy, with the aim of retaking the cities as soon as possible. 

Initial progress was quick, but the closer the Staatsmacht came to the capital of Barlin, the more resistance they encountered. The use of covert operations behind the lines of the Archenemy lifted the pressure for a short period of time, but did not break it. 

A month after landing on the planet, Fleet Commander Rümmel received a message. It was a long-range vox transmission, from a Tau vessel.
In the message, Commander An'vas stated that he did not wish to fight the Imperial forces. He explained that they too received the distress call sent out by the Imperial forces at the time of the heresy, and went to investigate. 
Referring to the actions of Marneus Calgar, who spared a large force of Tau long ago, he wished to aid in the cleansing of the planet to repay the debt.
The Fleet Commander organized a meeting of the general staff, which mostly agreed with him that they needed all the help they could get.
A response was sent to the Tau vessel with the help of the astropath of the Bosmarck, the Fleet's command ship. The message stated that Rümmel wanted to arrange a meeting between him and An'vas. No response was given.

A few days later, a ship emerged from the blackness of space. The sensor arrays identified it as Tau. Contact was established, and An'vas' face appeared on the screen of the bridge. Rümmel welcomed him into the system.
An'vas asked if they could meet in person, a request which Rümmel granted. The Tau ship docked onto the Bosmarck, and Rümmel made his way through the tunnel that linked the ships. On the bridge of the Tau ship, Rümmel
and An'vas agreed on a cooperation between their species and started designing a new offensive.

As the Tau forces landed on the planet, the Chaos forces began a new offensive. With the Tau still deploying, the Imperial forces were to buy them some time until they would be reinforced. 
But after two days, the Chaos forces had recaptured a large area of land.

An Imperial/Tau counteroffensive was launched, and using the mobility of the Tau, the frontline steadily approached Barlin.
Meanwhile, a message from the Sons of Bayernus, a Space Marine Chapter with which the planet of Lehr had good connections, informed the Fleet Commander that it would be another month until they reached the planet, due to a warp storm raging through their intended course.

Halfway through the liberation of the planet, the Fleet's forces had ground themselves to a halt in their efforts to reclaim their planet.
Despite the mobile warfare tactics of the Tau, the offensive was not succesful.
The liberation became a war of attrition between the two sides. With the arrival of the Sons of Bayernus still days away, the Imperial forces were ordered to fortify their positions and hold the line. 
The Tau commanders agreed with this approach, stating that war is a matter of waiting and striking when the time is right, and ordered their units to do the same._ 

And, on to the models:








Guardsman of 143rd HI, 16th platoon, Delta Squad









Veteran Watchmaster Hector Fernum









Veteran Watchmaster Hector Fernum of 143rd HI, 16th platoon, Gamma Squad

And this one's for Trigger:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

seeing the infantry next to the tank it looks pretty good, counts as destroyer tank hunter I assume


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

I was still floating between (is that a proper expression?) using it as a sentinel or a Destroyer, probably the latter. A 1/48 Sdkfz. 222 will make a better Sentinel, I think.

PS: the gun mantlet on the StuG is put on the wrong way around, the wider side should be up top. Ah, hell..


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would acually contemplate using one of them as a basilisk with armoured crew compartment upgrade.
maybe adding big petrol tanks to the back and using it as a hellhound?


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

I could off course base all the tanks that in 40k use the Chimera chassis on the SturmGeschutz, and all the Russes could be, I don't know, Panzer IV's?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lawkeeper said:


> and all the Russes could be, I don't know, Panzer IV's?


PANTHERS I say..PANTHERS!!!


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got a great idea at work: The StuG will be a Sentinel (trust me), and all other vehicles will simply be their WW2 German equivalents;
Destroyer: Jagdpanther/Jagdtiger
Bassie: Elefant
Leman Russ: Panther
and so on..

Question though: can anyone post a scale comparison pic with a Russ and a guardsman next to each other? I need to get a feel for whether I'll use 1/35 or 1/48 models... but I think 1/48 works best, considering the nature of my Guard as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i wish i could help there, but as an ork player, i dont have a leman russ, although i do want to get one to convert up as a looted wagon.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally got myself to start working on my army again.
Sorry for all you Rhino-lovers out there, I'm cancelling the use of them as APC's, they just don't look right next to WW2 tanks.
But don't be disappointed, I promise I'll replace them with some cool alternative that starts with a T..

Some new pics:








Supply Officer Arion & Plasma Gunner, Major Vorendorf's squad









Tank crewman ... and Öberst-Medischen Offizier ...









Major Vorendorf, nicknamed "Indestructable"









Major Vorendorf, nicknamed "Indestructable"









Watchmaster Morgus and Lieutenant Rennus of 1st Platoon









Watchmaster of 1st Platoon









StuG-IV G attached to the 143rd Heavy Infantry









StuG-IV G "Stormboy" attached to the 143rd Heavy Infantry









StuG-IV G "Stormboy" attached to the 143rd Heavy Infantry









StuG-IV G "Stormboy" attached to the 143rd Heavy Infantry


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Did some more work on the StuG IV today.









1*2 StuG-IV G "Stormboy", 1st Company, 130th Armoured









1*2 StuG-IV G "Stormboy", 1st Company, 130th Armoured

And I'm sad to inform that I've fallen to the lure of Chaos! Do you hear the voices too!?

The Renegade armour will be from a massive Chaos armoured battle group called the Zarathae, the infantry's part of the Varcoli faction. Along with the Morerae, a group of stealthers, and the Winged Ones, an air-cav detachment, they have united under the leadership of the Vandals, a Chaos Space Marine legion.








Renegade Su-131 Light Tank









Renegade Su-131 Light Tank









Renegade Su-131 Light Tank









Former Imperial Ragnarok battle tank, KV-12 Command pattern









Former Imperial Ragnarok battle tank, KV-12 Command pattern









Chaos Rhino Infantry Command Vehicle










Chaos Rhino Infantry Command Vehicle


The Ragnarok still needs a LR gun barrel, and the Rhino needs a turret. Su-131 is done, though.
Also note the speaker systems on the Ragnarok and the Rhino, used for demoralising the enemy with vile preaches of Chaos, and some obscenities to go with them.
Hope you like them!


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Did some updates on some sleeves:








*New camo smock sleeves on guardsmen*

What do you think?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Got some cool shit happening here, will definitely be a standout force just because of the conversions alone. I will say this however, speaking from first hand knowledge: you are going to hate that spike in the middle of the rhino with a passion very quickly. That thing is going to break of the first chance it gets and will make transport and storage a MONDO pain in the ass.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Most probably, yeah. But I rarely play games, I just enjoy building armies and thinking up backstories for them and the like. and thanks for the comment, it's been a while


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

"Watchmaster Morgus and Lieutenant Rennus of 1st Platoon"

this is cool cause the plasma pistol guy looks like he started to experience Gets Hot! and had to get bandaged up but he still decides to keep his invaluable pistol good job... + rep


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Update!

Hell, it's about time... I start painting!

Started on some guys:

































Grey trousers need a bit more blue, and the guy in the brown jacket will be wearing Sheep's awesome oakleaf camo.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

great mini's , and uve done what i wanted 2 do, the kv12
P.S.geweldig man, egt gaaf,leuk dat een andere nederlander ook eens een gaaf IG leger post! 
grtz uit zeeland (vakantie, maar normaal woon ik in hendrik ido ambacht(vlakbij dordtrecht))


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

DaafiejjXD: Bedankt, ik woon trouwens in 's-Gravendeel, aan de andere kant van Dordtrecht  Kleine wereld, huh?

Got some more tanks in this morning, and started work on something I've wanted to do for a long time now: a staff car. For my commissar Hohenburg, to be precise.

So here it is:
































*Commissar Hohenburg's personal staff car, driven by Guardsman Braucher*

Hope you like it, Hohenburg sure does!

Edit: forgot the rear view mirrors!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

your army looks amazing so far. I really like the conversions and use of WW2 german tanks. do you mind telling me where you bought the staff car? i had an idea a while back for a conversion and it would be perfect.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! I bought the car here, a great site when you live in Holland, Belgium or Luxemburg. For US, take a look over at Internethobbies.com.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay, I finished the first of ten Panthers! Had my doubts about scale at first, but luckily I was wrong. It fits in perfectly. The barrel will be a scratchbuilt Ryza-ish one using lead pipes.

















*WIP Panther 111 "Red Helga"*

I've started work on a diorama/terrain piece, featuring (among others) the two figs and the grey tank. First pic doubles as a scale shot:


















I now have no doubt that 40k is 1/48 scale, as this pic proves:


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry, triple post 

I've almost finished my first squad,









Assembled Commissar Hohenburg,









attached the stubber to Red Helga, did a chief medic and a Guardsmen..









and came up with this pinning marker:









And want to do this car:









What do you think?


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude I really like that gun, forgot what its called , that guardsmen has in the 3rd picture and really great conversions


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

great start mate, i'm looking to bring some outside kits into my guard. what scale is your staff car?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

seems that the 1/48th scale works great for the gaurd. wouldnt mind piking up some kits for my catachans now.



Chocobuncle said:


> Dude I really like that gun, forgot what its called , that guardsmen has in the 3rd picture and really great conversions


That would be a Thompson if i can recall correctly.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

simply wow. your army is going to look badass and with all the GS work.I like the use of the ww2 vehichles.+rep to you.:so_happy:


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!
Torealis: It's a 1/48 Tamiya kit.



dirty-dog- said:


> That would be a Thompson if i can recall correctly.


Actually it's a late-war German assault rifle made for the Volkssturm (WW1 veterans who were called to fight again). It's the VG1-5.

Also, I've got some more tanks in the mail. We have a T, a K, a P and two P's which are not vehicles..


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

awsome, and it looks very simmilar to a thompson. my mistake.

cant wait to see more. specially the ww2 vehicals into wh40k.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I think you forget tank scaling. WWII has a bunch of tanks that are tiny compared to modern tanks. Think of the infamous Panzer 4. It is only 2.88M wide and 7.01M long were as a modern Leopard 2 is 3.75M wide and 9.97M long.

It's not the biggest difference but it can throw scale off.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> I think you forget tank scaling. WWII has a bunch of tanks that are tiny compared to modern tanks. Think of the infamous Panzer 4. It is only 2.88M wide and 7.01M long were as a modern Leopard 2 is 3.75M wide and 9.97M long.


And that's why they're perfect as a fast tank sqdn .


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

A piccie:









Did little for the Imperials, instead drooling over Synapse's and Apologist's true-scale smurfs.
Which led to the following:



































*WIP Vandal Space Marine*

Also made some progress on the knocked-out Zarathan T-39:


















What do you think?


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Update!! Been working on my True-Scale Marines, but I've got a Tiger I in the mail. It's gonna be a transport for the mechanised squad, shoukld be pretty cool. AND: a Sdkfz 251 Greif. Look it up, it's great.
And the Kettenkrad order has apparently never been placed so I've been waiting for, well, nothing actually.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

After almost 3 months of inactivity, I've returned!
I've been working on a lot of background fiction for these guys, and now it's all coming together. Some characters have had their models given to another, or lost theirs entirely. Some Guardsman have suddenly become Captains of other Companies of the 143rd (I had a shortage of names, you see).

Anyway, last week's efforts:









A half-assembled Tiger/Chimera (Timera?) APC. I may have to extend the back a little.









Almost finished Devilcat "Stormbringer", and new LSW's (Las Support Weapons)









A finished Major Vorendorf, and Mechanised Watchmaster Varn (to go with the Tiger).


















And my personal favourite: Commissar Max Hohenburg's personal Cebrius 250 {Grief-pattern} half-track. Note the roof antenna, damaged by falling masonry during the battle for Zielonus.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Man I love your stuff, you are crazy in a very good way, I have been thinking of using WW2 tanks for 40k but never done any army where they would fit.

Have some +rep dude.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comment! My goal with this log is not to have a playable army in the end (though that would be nice) but to paint as complete a picture of the army as possible (that's why not all vehicles I buy for them are necessarily used in a combat role).

First up in this update:
I've decided that all artillery platforms will be based on the Panther/Devilcat hull since it's only a tad wider than a Chimera's;











Next: a Lehrian trackbike, used by the Lehrian Guard as messenger/reconnaissance bikes:



















And staying with the 143rd: A trooper pulling an infantry cart laden with supplies and a recently developed pattern of the Cyclops demolition vehicle (nicknamed the 'Beetle Tank' by the men):










Next up is probably an Imperial Ragnarok Eradicator, for which I'd like to use parts from the new LR kit. When I buy it it'll provide me with a Vanquisher cannon for my traitor Ragnarok as well (see the first couple of pages of the log).


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Excellent thread.

Its not very often that we get to see historical tanks used for 40K with such sucess.

Please could you tell us what kits were used the Cylops and Lehrian Trackbike in your last post?

Many Ork Warbosses and Meks will I'm sure be most _'gratful fur da infurmation as to where to loot such useful gubbinz.'_


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! It's one set actually: Tamiya nr... *digs in a pile of boxes* ... 32502: the Kettenkrad, Goliath & Infantry Cart.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank Gork you keep the boxes.

+ Reppage for the thread, work in it and the info.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Spectacular. The whole lot is very impressive. The ww2 tanks are working wonders. Most repworthy.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Did some more work on Major Kurtz's Ragnarok Vanquisher; I finished the weapon housing {as in: stuck a piece of plasticard on it} and added the turret side extensions, a standard feature of Ragnarok command tanks in Lehrian service used to generate more space for the tank's larger array of vox-apparatus.










Once I get my hands on a Leman Russ, this baby will get a cupola, gun barrel and hull weapon.

I've decided that in order to give the other Raggies/Ragnies/Rokkies (?) sponson weapons, I've got no other choice than to mount these onto the sides of the turrets. Looking at the tank above, it might even look the part!


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Like someone previously mentioned its not often you get to see someone integrate WW2 kits into 40k so well. Its a real treat!

The Ragnarok is shaping up beautifully, apologies if its already been mentioned, but what was the basis for it?


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looked through the thread, amazing stuff. 2 questions and sorry if somebody already asked them before- is all the WW2 stuff 1/48? Because I was also considering 1/35. If you are ever looking for a landraider alternative or general shape try the WW1 female and male Mark II british tanks. The other question is where did you get plastic Kasrkins helmets because I want to give them to my SM scouts.

Also props for converting BlackReach Termies into that awesome Chaos dudes.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i beleive they are the forge world respirator helmets i i can recall correctly,?
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...NTRY-SQUAD-WITH-RESPIRATORS-UPGRADE-PACK.html









they arnt plastic, i know that much, im sure they are resin though.


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> i beleive they are the forge world respirator helmets i i can recall correctly,?
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...NTRY-SQUAD-WITH-RESPIRATORS-UPGRADE-PACK.html
> 
> 
> ...


oh crap, i hope some bits website sells them seperatly coz i sure aint buying the whole Forgeworld kit just to get the helmets


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, glad to know my work is appreciated. And onto the subjects of moving stuff around:



















And with exhausts & track skirts:










I figured using a Tiger would be cool, but this is even better!


----------

